# Benefits on maternity pay, some please help!



## laurajane1982

Hi,

Im not due till October but trying to get things straight in my head and trying to work out how much money i will have coming in once the baby arrives.

What i want to know is what i can claim once i go onto smp, i know this will be £128 a week but is there any other single mummys out there claiming working tax credits and housing benfits who could tell me the amount they get before returning to work? 

Im lucky and get full pay for the first 4 months but after that im stressing that i will not be able to afford to stay off with the baby any longer and have to go back to work, but if needs must its what i will have to do!

I dont want to know what i can claim more what and how much other working mummys on smp are getting, especially those that rent privately so i can get an idea on housing and council tax benefits.

Many thanks in advance

Laura


----------



## laurajane1982

Anyone??


----------



## Fraggles

Your wtc will depend on your yearly wage. You can claim wtc for the first 39 weeks of mat leave but not the additional 13 weeks.


----------



## anna matronic

Hi :)

I am getting SMP. I also get WTC and CTC of £230 a month (based on last years salary of £17200)

I also get CB of £20 a week

I get Housing benefit of £99 a week which covers my whole rent

I have to pay £8 a month Council tax .

I can't wait to get back to work and earn some proper money, but I am lucky and grateful that I do have a decent amount of help :)


----------



## Fraggles

anna matronic said:


> Hi :)
> 
> I am getting SMP. I also get WTC and CTC of £230 a month (based on last years salary of £17200)
> 
> I also get CB of £20 a week
> 
> I get Housing benefit of £99 a week which covers my whole rent
> 
> I have to pay £8 a month Council tax .
> 
> I can't wait to get back to work and earn some proper money, but I am lucky and grateful that I do have a decent amount of help :)

I didnt know I was entitled to HB I drop onto smp next month but thought I couldnt claim as im still working and wage will go back uo :shrug:


----------



## anna matronic

I got it when I was getting mat pay of about £1100 a month aswell!! Anyway I have to take my payslip to the council every month and they just assess it every month and I'll continue to do that until they write to me telling me I earn to much :)

Working doesn't make a different it is your level of income :)


----------



## laurajane1982

How can they go on last years earnings thats what i dont get!! Im dropping from £1800 a month to £500 so therefore probably wont get anything based on last years earnings :-(


----------



## Fraggles

anna matronic said:


> I got it when I was getting mat pay of about £1100 a month aswell!! Anyway I have to take my payslip to the council every month and they just assess it every month and I'll continue to do that until they write to me telling me I earn to much :)
> 
> Working doesn't make a different it is your level of income :)

£1100 can I ask if thats including benefits or just your wages if just wages my local area have told me I earn too much and im on just under what you are getting


----------



## anna matronic

That took basic wtc/ctc into account (£30 a week I think) My wtc/ctc has gone up now as my wages have gone down. I didn't get full housing benefit and no council tax benefit x


----------



## KayBea

I get smp from work and 68p for housing benifit, £20 from child benifit!
Council round here is stupid as they say u can live off £800 a month (i get £834)
Yet my rent is £675, council tax £130, gas/electric/water £250.. Making £1,055 a month.. And thats before nappies, wipes, food etc..
:S
X


----------



## laurajane1982

68p!!!!! Are you serious!! Do you get tax credits??


----------

